# Download via FTP



## Ripper11 (28. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will ein Programm schreiben das Bilder von meinem FTP-Server auf meine Festplatte kopiert. Dazu hab ich folgendes geschrieben

```
public void download(String local, String remote) {
	      try {
	    	 ftp.setFileTransferMode(FTPClient.ASCII_FILE_TYPE); 
	      
	         File file = new File(local);
	      
	         FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(file);
	       
	         ftp.retrieveFile(remote, fos);
	       
	         fos.close();
	      } catch (IOException e) {
	         System.out.println("Could not download file!");
	         e.printStackTrace();
	      }   
	   }
```
Wenn ich jetzt meine index.html von dem Server downloade funktioniert das. Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Bild downloaden will dann erkennt man da nur bunte Striche (Siehe Anhang).
Was muss ich anders machen, damit das Bild richtig gedownladet wird? Und wie kann ich den gesamten Ordnerinhalt ansehen?
mit 

```
FTPFile [] f = ftp.listFiles(Pfad);
```
kommt immer eine Exception!

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß Fabi


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. September 2007)

Moin!
Du müsstest vielleicht mal verraten, welche FTP API du denn benutzt?
Ich rate einfach mal, dass man vielleicht einen anderen Filetransfermodus benutzen nutzen sollte..(üblicherweise Binary)

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Ripper11 (28. September 2007)

Hi,
ich hab den FileTransferMod mal auf "BINARY_FILE_TYPE" gesetzt. Hat leider auch nicht funktioniert. Ich benütze die Klassen von http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/ . 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. September 2007)

Und wie wäre es mit Transfertype Image_File_Type?

Da ichs bei mir nicht testen kann, wüssteich dann auch nicht weiter..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Ripper11 (28. September 2007)

Hi,
nein, funktioniert leider auch nicht  
Wenn ich diese Zeile mit dem FileTransferMode aukommentiere, verändert sich das Bild auch nicht.Also mach ich da ja auch irgendwas falsch, oder
Und wie kann ich es machen das ich den gesamten Ordnerinhalt sehe?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Florian Strienz (28. September 2007)

Wenn du dir die Sourcen von der commons.net ftp lib runterlädst, da ist dann ein beispiel Programm für ftp drin. 

Guck dir das mal an. Damit sollte es dann auch en. Guck da einfach mal rein da ist irgendwo ein Verzeichnis example. Da ist alles drin, was man zu beginn benötigt.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Ripper11 (29. September 2007)

Hi,
war ein guter Tipp mit den Beispielen. Leider werd ich daraus auch nicht schlauer 
Gruß Fabi


----------

